# What a mess, mess, mess



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Just wanting to vent a bit about the mess of a dog in heat. 

I had the groomer shave and clean her up, that helped some. Still, her tail and backlegs are a yucky mess. I have been taking her on her walks because she'd go mad without them. I spend the whole time scanning the surroundings for stray dogs, ready to pounce if one shows up. I tried putting a diaper on her, but it's a no go from her perspective (she took it off in about 10 seconds). I don't have the heart to make her stay outside so instead I run around with a wet rag cleaning up mess everywhere. She has to miss her training class tomorrow, I hope I can make it up. My whippet Echo keeps sniffing and cocking his head quizzically (early neuter, thank goodness, don't want no whoodles). I am surprised how bad it is. My boxers never made this much of a mess. 

A few more days and we'll be done, phew, until the next time. Thanks for listening.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I have never had a female dog so I cant truly feel your pain. But, picturing you running around behind her with a wet rag...while I'm sure it's aggravating and so not funny...did give me a lil giggle.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

outwest said:


> Just wanting to vent a bit about the mess of a dog in heat.
> 
> I had the groomer shave and clean her up, that helped some. Still, her tail and backlegs are a yucky mess. I have been taking her on her walks because she'd go mad without them. I spend the whole time scanning the surroundings for stray dogs, ready to pounce if one shows up. I tried putting a diaper on her, but it's a no go from her perspective (she took it off in about 10 seconds). I don't have the heart to make her stay outside so instead I run around with a wet rag cleaning up mess everywhere. She has to miss her training class tomorrow, I hope I can make it up. My whippet Echo keeps sniffing and cocking his head quizzically (early neuter, thank goodness, don't want no whoodles). I am surprised how bad it is. My boxers never made this much of a mess.
> 
> A few more days and we'll be done, phew, until the next time. Thanks for listening.


How different they can be ! I let Rain come into season once before I had her spayed. I put little boy's undies on her (with a small pad of some sort). She never paid much attention to it ... not much muss or fuss at all .... The Weimaraners ... different story ...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Some girls are so meticulous about themselves you would not even know they were in heat other than the swelling. Put undies on her. We use men's undies turned around, wrapped around her tail and pinned at the top of her tail. Lightdays long pads are perfect for inside the undies. I will do a video of how to do the undies and post it here. This will make your life soooooooo much easier. Wait until you see the mess after puppies!!!!! GADZOOKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

You'll get through it, I'm sure. I don't mind wiping up the floor so much (I have a small house) but when she slings it on the WALLS??? Arg.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, I sure am glad we got a boy for our first-ever dog!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Great video, thanks. I am going to try that right now.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I can certainly commiserate....when we found Sammie, we weren't sure if she was spayed or not, so decided to wait and see. A few months later, voila, she came into season. GAAAH what a mess it was!! I can't imagine what it's like with all of Bonnie's hair!! Sammie wasn't enamored with the diaper, either...wish I'd thought of undies.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome tutorial, Arreau! Thanks for the visual! Holly was probably wondering what the HECK was going on - she's all done with that nonsense! 

(btw... did Vid leave a pair of his boxer briefs there when we visited last time??? :lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! NO!!! Well, it was a whole lot easier to show it than explain it. And yes, Holly was pretty sure her Mommy flipped her lid. She looked at me after like "Mom...seriously...I KNOW I do not need those. What ARE you thinking??!!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

roulette said:


> You'll get through it, I'm sure. I don't mind wiping up the floor so much (I have a small house) but when she slings it on the WALLS??? Arg.



Oh my gaaaahhh - I just got this visual of what happens when a dog is covered in mud and shakes mud everywhere... but in my mind it isn't mud!! My only experience with heat is when I baby sat my friend's 4lb Pomeranian. She stained my other friend's (white) pants (oops!) when she was picked up, and the pillow she laid on had a small spot. She was swollen and Leroy kept looking at her funny (of course he had no idea what was going on cause he was neutered early). I don't know if I'd get use the the heat thing with a large dog. I'm still not used to when Louis gets excited (he is fixed) and he gets the "lipstick" thing going on. I asked my husband to help pick ants off of Louis's legs once and he said he couldn't do it cause that "thing" was poking out.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

When I got Vienna at over 2 years old she wasn't spayed, my friend that had groomed her before me groomed her during her last heat cycle, described it as just blood dumping out. Determined to 'beat the heat' I was sure to get her spayed 2 months after getting her!

Now as a groomer I do groom some dogs in season.. Oh man, ew. Now only are they swollen and bleeding, but they also pucker up for me and flag their tails


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Love Arreau's video!

For some funny pictures of poodles (and other dogs) wearing pants see Pants for Dogs ::: Panties With Panache For Dogs Of All Shapes & Sizes


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> Oh my gaaaahhh - I just got this visual of what happens when a dog is covered in mud and shakes mud everywhere... but in my mind it isn't mud!! My only experience with heat is when I baby sat my friend's 4lb Pomeranian. She stained my other friend's (white) pants (oops!) when she was picked up, and the pillow she laid on had a small spot. She was swollen and Leroy kept looking at her funny (of course he had no idea what was going on cause he was neutered early). I don't know if I'd get use the the heat thing with a large dog. I'm still not used to when Louis gets excited (he is fixed) and he gets the "lipstick" thing going on. I asked my husband to help pick ants off of Louis's legs once and he said he couldn't do it cause that "thing" was poking out.


LOL!!! My kids used to yell "MOM!!!! His lipstick is hanging out!" This brought back memories! Yes, with the boys you get another whole set of issues. I am always running around with a cloth and lysol wiping "dink goo" off the lower part of the wall. Or the lipstick, or the full erection that they cannot seem to get back in. Good heavens. It's a good thing they're cute!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Underware worked fairly well for an hour or so until she ran outside and they got tangled up around her ankles. LOL. I think my husband has a bigger butt than yours.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well if you pin them snugly, they cannot do that. Holly wears a men's medium and she is a tank, so Bonnie likely wears a men's small or boy's large. Keep practicing and getting them on right will become second nature.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

peppersb said:


> Love Arreau's video!
> 
> For some funny pictures of poodles (and other dogs) wearing pants see Pants for Dogs ::: Panties With Panache For Dogs Of All Shapes & Sizes


HOLY COW!!! Did you see the price of those panties??? $35.00!!! Yikes. I can get a six pack of Fruit of the Loom guy's gotchies for $13.00!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Outwest,

Are you planning to show and breed her, is that why she is not spayed???


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Boy briefs worked well around here, lol. Wish they came in pink though. Got some pretty funny looks while we were on our walks, but it was worth it for peace of mind. Otherwise she was a pretty clean girl and rarely made a mess in the house.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> or the full erection that they cannot seem to get back in. Good heavens. It's a good thing they're cute!


Oh yes. This happened to Tiger the other day. Freaked me out!


----------



## Mini Poodles (Apr 20, 2012)

Years ago I had a little female lhasa apso that came in heat, and I made her a little outfit for in the house. I got a baby outfit (1 piece) that was for a little girl, and it closed on the bottom with snaps, the bottom part had an elastic waistband, and the front attachment was a bib style tyat came up, n could tie around the neck. Then, in the private area, i used a pad cut in half, and pinned. This was not able to be torn off, unlike a onesie, that my poodle honey just tore off lol.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh my gosh Arreau I love that video!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Poodle Lover said:


> Outwest,
> 
> Are you planning to show and breed her, is that why she is not spayed???


I am well aware from previous posts that you feel I should not breed Bonnie. I did show her as I know you are also well aware. You think her UKC GrCH at 10 months old wasn't good enough. I go to AKC shows to see the other dogs. Bonnie is not that far away from them. Yes, there are some stunning dogs there that I drool over, but she is better to me than some of them. She has some great traits physically and some not as good. I prefer moderate dogs because I feel they lose too much physical prowess when they become extreme. She won in UKC against a number of those body types that came to practice for AKC (boy, were they annoyed, too). 

She has terrific attributes much more important than looks, which include her 28% Wycliffe and 12 generation COI below 5%, her incredible intelligence, her personality, her beautiful light apricot color (to me), her muscular, springy body, her health and her obvious physical and mental abilities for things like agility, tricks, etcetera. She knows her body, has great movement and controls it well. One of her cousins is a Mach 5 agility poodle. Another one was in the sea world shows. Many have succeeded in agility, rally, canine good citizen (which we are working on) and just being great family pets. She has multiple UKC champions and grand champions and AKC champion and Grandchampions further back. Her sire was #1 UKC dog 2009, her Grandmother was #1 UKC dog two different years. Heck, one of her Grandma's was a weight pull champion. LOL. Can you imagine a poodle weight pull champion?! 

I used to breed and show boxers for a couple years, so I know what I am getting into. I have begun her testing (hips were Prelim. OFA excellent) and plan to fully test her at 2 years old. I do not plan to breed her until she is 2 and a half to four years old. If everything goes well I will keep a puppy for myself to show AKC and UKC (it is about time this line jumped back into AKC) and find wonderful forever homes for the others. 

I don't care about the money. Heck, the only people that can actually make money doing this are people who are able to breed more than one or two litters, which I am not planning on doing. I want to do it because she is an awesome girl, the best dog I have ever had (and I have had a lot of dogs!). 

I have the breeders support and she is helping me find an appropriate dog for her. We have several in mind, two are AKC champions, but both carry some disease in their backgrounds and have Wycliffes through the roof like most black AKC show lines do, one is a smaller Canadian champion without so many diseases with the attributes I think are important to poodles (but he's far away), and one is a gorgeous, very leggy dog from Bonnie's own lines with low Wycliffe. We are keeping him in mind in case line breeding is what turns out to be best. Bonnie needs: a little more leg up front with them set further back (I am interested in a moderate dog, not too leggy, because I want to maintain her physical abilities), a straight tail and very dark points. She has the personality, the torso and back, a good coat, the rear end, the spark, style and sweetness in spades. She is a little pixy. She can't go anywhere without someone stopping me to talk about her because she exudes personality. 

I am tired of justifying my choice of breeders and type of standard poodle to other people. My breeder IS doing the right thing with her poodles. Yes, she backed away from AKC for 10 years to concentrate of doing something different. That doesn't mean the dogs coming out now could not succeed in AKC. I have the pleasure of coming into the end of my breeders grand shakeup and I have a fabulous dog. I just need a touch more leg in a puppy to get away from the Eastern European body style to succeed in conformation in America. 

I do not care if you think she isn't good enough to breed. In fact, I am not sure why I decided to answer you so fully because at first I ignored your post. Maybe I should have continued to ignore it, but guess what? She is good enough. 

Yes, I plan to breed her.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have three intact females (well four...but she doesn't count yet..shes just a baby)

They are all different about their attitudes to underwear. One...MUST wear large underwear (like Arreaus video) otherwise she will not stand up...just give you cow eyes that say...these underwear are really bugging me.

Another, I can only put boys size 8 on. Otherwise she will eat the pantyliner I put in it.

The third...could care less. She is just "I love you mommy whatever you think is best I will put up with".

I CANNOT imagine AT ALL not having them wear any underwear. Yikes the house would be a mess.

Also I try to keep them semi clean by wiping them with baby wipes regularly.

p.s. Outwest...it is your decision whether or not you wish to breed Bonnie. Misstarry is four and I always planned to breed her...but have changed my mind....and that is MY decision.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She left her new smaller sized underware on this afternoon, but looked a little embarrassed. I caught her trying to pull out the pantyliner and told her to leave it alone, which she did reluctantly. My husband spent a good while giggling about it, but I didn't have to clean any mess up- major plus. 

I shouldn't have gotten so annoyed, but I did. I still may change my mind. If I spay her, I am giving up that option forever. That isn't the end of the world. I can always buy another dog. I loved having puppies and see no reason why I couldn't do it again. It is a lot of work, but it's really exciting and fun, too.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Neither of mine are spayed - I took a long, hard look at the research, and decided the risks of not spaying are more manageable for me than the risks associated with spaying. I do hope to have a litter from Sophy, but have no intention of breeding Poppy. 

Sophy had one very messy season, and ever since then has been so scrupulous about keeping herself clean that she scarcely leaves a mark anywhere, and then only at night. I have to really watch her when I know she is due, to be sure I know when she has started. Poppy has "little sister" seasons - she more or less coincides with Sophy, but her season is so damped down it is practically silent - which presents its own problems!

I did use bitch knickers on Poppy when I had a Papillon stud staying for a few days, and I wanted to be absolutely sure I didn't end up with an ooops litter of pa-pa-poodles. Poppy was not in the least concerned by them - she would wait by the door as we came in with one leg lifted for me to put them on! I had always thought them a daft idea until I used them, but I think if I had a really messy bitch I would spend some time teaching her to wear them out of season, in the hope she would accept them when they were needed despite the urge to lick.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

All back to normal on the home front. Arreau duds (my new name for the panties) worked well on the particularly bad days after I bought a boys large. She gets to go back to class tomorrow, finally. We've missed a few weeks, but I picked up homework like she was a little kid home with the flu, so we should be alright.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Arreau Panties (TM)!!! Lol someone needs to trademark it. My phone also autocorrected "Arreau" to "streak!" can you imagine?! "Streak Panties!" hahahaha


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL!! I love it! Glad it helped and glad the heat is behind you both and life can get back to normal.


----------

